# WOOO HOOO ... WE GOT IT !!!



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

well we finally got out 25rss. ( last friday) 
it was worth the wait...so far its been GREAT....we did the pdi at the dealers and I must say they were WONDERFUL....I had faxed them the generic checklist and made a outback checklist . they tried very hard to make sure everything was right... it took around 3 hours but well worth it....we did the back yard campout and looking forward to many trips...

NOW its time to starts the MODS.... sunny

Kim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. We picked ours up at the beginning of the month, and didn't get our driveway/backyard campout until this past weekend. First trip is planned for the weekend before Memorial Day, and I can't wait.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

kimacobb said:


> NOW its time to starts the MODS.... sunny


Spoken like a true Outbacker!

Congrats on your camper!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats on your new baby, er, OUTBACK!


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad to hear it!! We are still waiting word on our 25RS-S. Should be sometime soon now. Dealer said manufacture should be completed end of this week. Then to have it hauled to the dealer for us to pick up.

I wonder if it will have an oven? Did yours?

Cheers,

Michael

We got news from our dealer that our 25RS-S is here. We pick it up Thursday this week. We learned it did not have an Oven. We feel that we can use the storage space more than the Oven. Can't wait to bring it home.


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

no ours didnt have an oven.... I wanted one, but the storage is nice to.... I saw in another post that they wouldnt have ovens until june and they are the 2005 models... MAN...I' ve had mine almost a week and it almost a year old already...

there we quite a few things that the dealer had to "tweek" after del..... thank goodness for those check list...

Kim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Congrats!! A welcome on becoming an Outbacker. We have had ours now for 2 weeks and the kids still want to eat lunch in the trailer.

Suggest the 1st outing in the backyard or the driveway. We learned alot, and gave us a good change to look over everything.










Thor

PS: This is a great site


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Why no oven? I'm confused! We have a 2004 25RSS. We got it at the end of August 2003. We have an oven. I thought they all did.

"I tried it once". Thought it was so neat to have an oven. I attempted to bake Pillsbury Cinnamon Rolls for breakfast. They didn't turn out so well. They were very done on the bottom and very rare in the middle. Is this because it's gas or very compact? I haven't used it since.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

GM we found in our old Coleman oven that lining the bottom of the pan with foil sometimes helped. It think the key though is getting a thicker baking dish that does a better job of transferring the heat evenly. Our rolls turned out just fine.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Some people set a baking stone in the oven, and set the pan on it for more even heat transfer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't let my wife read that, or I'll be carrying all those Pampered Chef stone dishware my wife has and they I really will be over my weight limit.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Why no oven? I'm confused! We have a 2004 25RSS. We got it at the end of August 2003. We have an oven. I thought they all did.


Sometime last fall (2003), the main manufacturer of a critical part in all RV ovens moved it's operation overseas, and had many, many quality control issues. This caused a severe shortage of this particular part, and therefore, a shortage of ovens, industry wide. I have heard that this situation has been corrected, and 2005's should be coming with ovens again.



> I'll be carrying all those Pampered Chef stone dishware my wife has and they I really will be over my weight limit.


YOURS TOO????









I'm glad I'm not the only one suffering through that experience.









Tim


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL. As soon as you said stoneware. I immediately thought of my "Pampered Chef". Your right they are very heavy. I may try that heavier pan. I just used some "cheapies". We are headed out this weekend, so that gives me an excuse to go shopping for one







(and of course whatever else I may find).

Thanks for your suggestion

P.S. If my hubbie wonders why I'm shopping I'll have him read your post. Keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

G Mom...
Now your husband will blame me for the shopping trip!








I haven't tried the stone yet. We do have the Pampered Chef rectangular stone that should fit nicely. I'll try it in two weeks and let you know.

It may add some weight to the trailer, so I'll just leave the bottled beer at home.
Cans are lighter anyway!


----------

